# Flounder Run is OVER



## Captain Marty

The flounder run is over before it even started.

Iâ€™m going to take a lot of heat over this post, but the unusually cold weather this year caused the flounder to leave the bays early. 

I have been flounder fishing all of my life and this is the first time I can remember the run being over before Thanksgiving. The dolphins canâ€™t find any flounder either. I watched about a dozen dolphins in the Sabine channel today and not one flounder was tossed into the air.

This flounder migration can be slow if water temperatures cool gradually, or it can happen all at once with the passage of a strong cold front. With three cold fronts in the last week and a strong northerly wind, the flounder have move out to the gulf.

Yes, there will be a few fishermen that will be able to fine a few flounder, but donâ€™t waste your time. 

If you have the option of hunting or flounder fishing, take my advise and go hunting!!


----------



## Fishing Logic

I just may try to prove you wrong this Saturday.


----------



## hebert51

Thats one way to try and clear out the crowds in the channel


----------



## Captain Marty

*Good Luck*



Fishing Logic said:


> I just may try to prove you wrong this Saturday.


I'll check with you on Sunday


----------



## Captain Marty

hebert51 said:


> Thats one way to try and clear out the crowds in the channel


I won't be there.


----------



## Its Catchy

Keep it a secret but I am willing to wager that if you can find a spot at SWP this weekend you will limit in minutes.

This front was an epic "blue norther" A real throwback to the fronts and winters we had in the 1970's. Water temps went from upper 60's lower 70's to currently 55.6 at the North Jetty. That is a shock and the run is on...

The only thing I am concerned with is the massive runoff may have pushed many fish out early.


----------



## bill

If it's over, I missed it 

Caught flounder before the run, nothing during the run and we went on cold/wet days.

I'm going again as I don't think they hit this area yet. Not like they have in the past.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Water Temperature*



Its Catchy said:


> Keep it a secret but I am willing to wager that if you can find a spot at SWP this weekend you will limit in minutes.
> 
> This front was an epic "blue norther" A real throwback to the fronts and winters we had in the 1970's. Water temps went from upper 60's lower 70's to currently 55.6 at the North Jetty. That is a shock and the run is on...
> 
> The only thing I am concerned with is the massive runoff may have pushed many fish out early.


Water temperature is the real issue. It dropped 22 degrees since Sunday. Today it is 52.3 degrees.


----------



## Its Catchy

Captain Marty said:


> Water temperature is the real issue. It dropped 22 degrees since Sunday. Today it is 52.3 degrees.


We have been in a warm cycle for years. The flounder run has become more of a trickle and shadow of it's former self. Front's like this were more common in the 1970's and 1980's and the runs were shorter but more intense.

I think this front stunned them a little with it's intensity and now they will be in full "get to the Gulf ASAP' mode. Time will tell, but I never remember a Thanksgiving weekend where I did not limit out.

I will wager that for the next month many, many a limit will be caught at the usual spots...


----------



## Captain Marty

*Water Temperature 52 degrees*



Its Catchy said:


> We have been in a warm cycle for years. The flounder run has become more of a trickle and shadow of it's former self. Front's like this were more common in the 1970's and 1980's and the runs were shorter but more intense.
> 
> I think this front stunned them a little with it's intensity and now they will be in full "get to the Gulf ASAP' mode. Time will tell, but I never remember a Thanksgiving weekend where I did not limit out.
> 
> I will wager that for the next month many, many a limit will be caught at the usual spots...


"Once the water temperatures drop below 58 degrees, flounder move offshore and hang out near wrecks and reefs until the inshore waters get warm again," says Lear. "But once March rolls around and the water gets up around 60, you can target flounder with surprising success if you know where to look and what to throw."


----------



## Its Catchy

Sorry but I donâ€™t buy into the â€œ once the water hits 58â€ degrees itâ€™s over talk. The water will be back into the 60â€™s in a week or so . There will be 10â€™s of thousands of limits still caught at the usual spots over the next month.

It is not even the 1/2 way point of the run!


----------



## Blank Czech

We fished Galveston channel today for 3 hours in a Boat. Caught one fish. It's over


----------



## Sgrem

The usual spots have been not as productive the past few years....

....the unusual spots that noone fishes are producing flounder big time.

Just like everyone claimed the trout fishing is in trouble....well if you fish the same way you have been yea its over for you.

If you are adjusting to the fishery and the changes and trends well heck the fishing is awn!


----------



## chickenboy

This should be an interesting post in the coming weeks. I have my opinion. But not willing to share at this time. I have seen this before. Bottom line - flounder run over my arse. Oops - shared my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtailcharters.com

Captain Marty, 

I am on the water almost every day here on Calcasieu Lake in Hackberry, LA. It is really hard not to agree completely with you. I communicate daily with numerous guides and nobody is catching flounder. I will continue trying to prove both of us wrong and I hope I do. We were looking forward to a good flounder run after our worst year in a long time catching trout. Yesterday we finally gave up and had a blast catching our limits of Redfish. 
Capt. Josh


----------



## Captain Marty

Redtailcharters.com said:


> Captain Marty,
> 
> I am on the water almost every day here on Calcasieu Lake in Hackberry, LA. It is really hard not to agree completely with you. I communicate daily with numerous guides and nobody is catching flounder. I will continue trying to prove both of us wrong and I hope I do. We were looking forward to a good flounder run after our worst year in a long time catching trout. Yesterday we finally gave up and had a blast catching our limits of Redfish.
> Capt. Josh


I hope you prove me wrong also. But I flounder fished Wednesday and Thursday and I only caught two flounder. I'm headed to the marshes for some reds and hopefully find some birds working in the lake.

Good luck!!


----------



## codyvette

This is a comical debate but look at the positives, if you are correct the flounder population will grow exponentially.


----------



## RB II

An OLD Galveston salt and guide told me that when the water hits 55 degrees, the flounder run is over. 

The part I don't remember is whether he meant 12" bay water or 10' channel water. IME, this one good cold snap isn't enough to drive down the water temp in the deeper areas enough to stop the run. But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ethan Hunt

now that's a good way to get some traffic on a thread lol, just put an attention grabbin, controversial headline!


----------



## FlounderAg599

In my opinion, not over whatsoever. Have been going every morning this week and I am still getting 10-15 in a three hour period. :smile:


----------



## JVDavis

I hope you are wrong , I was looking forward to hammering them this weekend.


----------



## Hawglife

What's a flounder?  

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan

It is not over until Zeitgeist says itâ€™s over.


----------



## gimp6969

Me and a friend Just got finished in Galveston Harbor this morn8ng with 4 flounders to 21â€ we caught 20 plus to retain those 4, itâ€™s sad the flounder run is over....


----------



## Zeitgeist

TranTheMan said:


> It is not over until Zeitgeist says itâ€™s over.


----------



## Cut n Shoot

The Guide giggers have decimated the flounder population. Just like the guides have destroyed the trout from Sabine to Matty.


----------



## fishinguy

Cut n Shoot said:


> The Guide giggers have decimated the flounder population. Just like the guides have destroyed the trout from Sabine to Matty.


 Guide giggers were getting fish when the weather allowed. They changed tactics and stayed on fish.

see Sgrem's post if you really think there is a fish population issue.


----------



## troutsupport

Flounder start to re enter the bay (jetty and pass cuts) as early as mid February. It doubt the current 'run' is over completely, many fish this week were still being caught half way up Galveston bay.. will it speed it up... yes. The water temperature hitting 58 has long been known to cause them to 'get moving'. Is it different in Sabine... could be yes, some; it's a different type of system. As with anything in nature it's typically a bell curve.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Say it ain't so... I don't even get back to shore until the 28th. Hmph.


----------



## txflats

Made a midnight wade last night in West Bay and water temp was 53 so it had to been colder than that the night before . Trout didn't put up much of a fight very lethargic. As cold as water got and a ripping out going i would bet alot of flounder have already made it out the jettys but there are still plenty in the channel but run wont last long.


----------



## Flounder Face

Flounder? We don't need no stinking flounder!


----------



## Sgrem

It aint the temp that makes em go. Its the available light in a day. Just like trees cant make photosynthesis when there is less light so they dump their leaves. Flounder are the same they sense the number of hours of daylight and head offshore 20-80 miles to spawn.

Just like the trees....its just so happens to coincide with fall cooler temps. But they run and are running due to hours of daylight 

The colder temps push the BAITFISH shallow seeking refuge and warmer sunwarmed areas....the flounder follow shallow and make them easy to target in the notorious spots. When the water is warm normal the flounder have no reason to go shallow so wade fisherman dont catch them so they think the flounder arent running. Midbay and mid chanel and tight structure that most cant wade to they still have all the bait they need. So change your tactics. Follow the bait just like troutsupport.com videos spell out and adjust. 

Mindset has most striking out on trout and flounder this year. Thats the way youve always done it so thats the only way to do it. And you arent catching fish.....so you think the fishery is in trouble.

Surveys show otherwise. The flounder numbers are for sure off. We end up keeping all the males which are under 16" fish. So out on the open currents of offshore the females dont have enough males fertilizing her eggs and it gets washed away....release all 14"-16" fish and you will see a drastic increase in flounder. Hopefully the same trend that haa people releasing larger trout will release smaller flounder.

There ya go....

But flounder fished opposite of years past are plentiful and willing and catchable.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com

I hope you are right. I can only comment on our situation here in southwest Louisiana. Today was a new day. We tried our normal flounder spots and we tried drop offs, bayou mouths, and areas in the marsh. Again, we finished with a nice limit of Redfish. The reds are as beautiful and as fat as they can be. Their bellies look like Large Mouth Bass. So, we will just keep grinding and hope for the best.


----------



## Starplex007

Same here for Sabine. Fished today and caught plenty of redfish but not a single flounder. We fished several Marsh areas too and inlets that should have held flounder. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman

didnt start flounder fishing till about 3 weeks ago, havent caught but like 12 keepers since with biggest going maybe 5lb., been catching lots of dinks though, fished hard yesterday finally got 2 maybe 17-18 inches, fished hard today caught 5 all undersized one right at 14 i threw back, want to keep thinking it really hasnt started but with conditions really good and not much catching and a few are getting some sows it might just be done, maybe numbers are just that down now? i know 1 guy said he slayed nice ones in sept. which i wasnt even fishing for them yet so maybe like the hummingbirds they just know when to go? i dont know any of my other flounder fishin buddies that have done any good either


----------



## gwong

We were out at Seawolf yesterday and can attest very little or no action. Then moved to to the north jetties and caught one small flounder.


----------



## TexasTiger01

The shrimpers caught all of them.... No more flounder to be caught, everyone go bass fishing.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy

sgrem said:


> It aint the temp that makes em go. Its the available light in a day. Just like trees cant make photosynthesis when there is less light so they dump their leaves. Flounder are the same they sense the number of hours of daylight and head offshore 20-80 miles to spawn.
> 
> Just like the trees....its just so happens to coincide with fall cooler temps. But they run and are running due to hours of daylight
> 
> The colder temps push the BAITFISH shallow seeking refuge and warmer sunwarmed areas....the flounder follow shallow and make them easy to target in the notorious spots. When the water is warm normal the flounder have no reason to go shallow so wade fisherman dont catch them so they think the flounder arent running. Midbay and mid chanel and tight structure that most cant wade to they still have all the bait they need. So change your tactics. Follow the bait just like troutsupport.com videos spell out and adjust.
> 
> Mindset has most striking out on trout and flounder this year. Thats the way youve always done it so thats the only way to do it. And you arent catching fish.....so you think the fishery is in trouble.
> 
> Surveys show otherwise. The flounder numbers are for sure off. We end up keeping all the males which are under 16" fish. So out on the open currents of offshore the females dont have enough males fertilizing her eggs and it gets washed away....release all 14"-16" fish and you will see a drastic increase in flounder. Hopefully the same trend that haa people releasing larger trout will release smaller flounder.
> 
> There ya go....
> 
> But flounder fished opposite of years past are plentiful and willing and catchable.


Sgrem I will disagree with this statement. It is a combination of effects that make "em go". If it were just the hours of sunlight the run would start and end the same time every year like clockwork. And anyone who has ever fished for flounder knows the timing is different every year. Sometimes the run gets going in earnest in mid October, some years it mid November. Some years they are done and the run is over by mid December other years it can last til after Christmas. Hours of sunlight is a trigger but so is the water temperature and tide levels.

Like a flock of Geese moving with a cold front. They arrive down here at different times every year. Flounder also take advantage of the strong outgoing tides caused by a strong front emptying the bays to give them a tailwind so to speak out of the bays.

So there are multiple factors that trigger the migration.


----------



## tngbmt

we need tides that can push saltwater further inland .. right now, due to rain, the exchange of salinity doesn't get far enough. the low tides aren't that low and the passes aren't salty. 
my theory, fish that wants to exit the bay system doesn't just swim out with currents. I think they will follow the salinity concentration to find the exit. for sabine, as long as steinhagen is still releasing +3k cfs, salinity for the entire lake is zero we wont have a hard run like other years. I know od a few places where the flounder cant exit and they stay there year round.


----------



## Its Catchy

Research indicates that temperature is one of the biggest factors with migrating fish species. With daylight hours, and currents being other key factors.

Seasonality: Fishes respond to the changing temperature regimen (thermocline), for instance, that directly or indirectly influence them to undertake migration. This is also linked with the availability of preferred food stuffs (classic reports are by Leggett, 1977 [as cited by Wagner]; Kondo et al. 1963; Alverson, 1961 etc.).


----------



## Sgrem

Sea Center Texas.....who does the stocking....make their flounder spawn several times a year. How do they do this? By manipulating the hours of daylight in the tank. The water temp remains basically constant.....

The water temp affects the BAITFISH. The baitfish seek shallow flats for warmth. The flounder follow making them easy to target. Making fisherman think temp affects the run. Temp only affects the depth of the fish feeding. But yes the peak of the run is the same every year. Just like the peak of the deer rut for different counties or different areas of the country....it kicks off the same week every year.....for decades.....regardless of the weather.

Remember last year? And year before? Seemed like no run at all. Fall never got cold. Baitfish never went shallow. Flounder didnt either. But you can bet they ran out the gulf just like always. Same as the deer...breed every year. The flounder spawn every year.

So what does this mean for fisherman? Target the flounder based on depth....based on temp....following the baitfish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I will forever strongly believe that photo period (amount of daylight per day) has a strong influence on all of nature. Photo period affects _everything_ that lives.

An example is that down here in the south versus up north, we don't get the beautiful fall colors on our trees because the temperature doesn't trigger it. But the shorter photo period still triggers a dormant stage.

However, man can't figure out and explain everything in nature, hence we call it fishing and hunting instead of catching and killing.


----------



## Fishing Logic

Fishing Logic said:


> I just may try to prove you wrong this Saturday.


I got hit with work last night and again today. Might try to get out before next front. idk...


----------



## Flounder Face

I have to agree with SGREM. As you may have surmised I also have a Flounderface, and it is indeed VERY difficult to procreate when the lights are on and bright. My success rate increased dramatically in the winter months, when the darkness prevails. It is all based on visual stimulation, and for the flounder, the darker the better. Hell, even in winter without light they seek darker depths to obscure their vision completely and allow them to accept their natural selection process without having to lose their lunch.


----------



## Its Catchy

sgrem said:


> Sea Center Texas.....who does the stocking....make their flounder spawn several times a year. How do they do this? By manipulating the hours of daylight in the tank. The water temp remains basically constant.....
> 
> The water temp affects the BAITFISH. The baitfish seek shallow flats for warmth. The flounder follow making them easy to target. Making fisherman think temp affects the run. Temp only affects the depth of the fish feeding. But yes the peak of the run is the same every year. Just like the peak of the deer rut for different counties or different areas of the country....it kicks off the same week every year.....for decades.....regardless of the weather.
> 
> Remember last year? And year before? Seemed like no run at all. Fall never got cold. Baitfish never went shallow. Flounder didnt either. But you can bet they ran out the gulf just like always. Same as the deer...breed every year. The flounder spawn every year.
> 
> So what does this mean for fisherman? Target the flounder based on depth....based on temp....following the baitfish.


Sgrem,

You are confusing spawning in a controlled environment with migration. Takeaway water temp, winds, currents and bait supply in a laboratory and it's much easier to "trick" spawning. In the wild it's more complex.

In the old days shrimpers and commercial fishermen new what triggered the migration and how to take advantage of it. And they did.

The migration starts when a bunch of factors come together and it is different every year.


----------



## Its Catchy

Temperature has been proven the key factor in the migration of Monarch butterflies.
https://journeynorth.org/tm/monarch/cold_triggers_migration.html

Duck and Geese Hunters clearly know the role of weather in migration:

"Year to year, migratory departures are triggered by short-term changes in weather and habitat conditions. And waterfowl hunters pay considerable attention to day-to-day changes in weatherâ€"cold fronts, temperature, precipitation, and windâ€"as the waterfowl season approaches and throughout the days that follow opening day."

Hours of Daylight clearly plays a role but weather provides the spark.


----------



## Flounder Face

Enlighten me. Last I checked science was inconclusive as to how many males it took for one female flounder to successfully procreate. So to determine that fisher people like myself that catch and keep maybe 2 [ on a great year ] male flounder a year are the bane of flounder re population is pretty preposterous. I / we are not the problem. I like your knowledge a lot of the time sgrem but telling a non factor like me to throw back my flounder while the major problems keep on rolling is not a feasable answer.


----------



## Flounder Face

And yes sgrem i do not expect you to have all of the answers or be able to fix them. I always appreciate your comments and posts, you have a ton of knowledge and share it voluntarily, it is always appreciated. just an fyi


----------



## roundman

well seems theres plenty finger mullet still in the marshes and one guy i know says the flounder dont leave till the mullet do? i saw lots of dinks today ( atleast 20 ) caught some dinks and a couple nice ones , i heard of one around 8 near gyb, i managed a couple nice ones but took most the day to get it done, still hoping its just getting started


----------



## bfree

We fished Sabine Today, sunrise till 4pm. Not a Flounder One!
Fished the marsh, marsh drains, deep holes, south shore line, LNG loading area, Jettiâ€™s
Fished artificials and live bait, different technics and combinations we could think of
Water Temps ranged 48.7 to 51.2F, chocolate brown, visibility limited 
Saw a lot of bait fish around the LNG loading area to Light house, but no flounder caught or seen caught.
Salinity to taste was fresh 
Tremendous out flow of water through the pass, even on slack and in coming tide
Mother-Nature said haul arse to the flat fish; due to the combination of events and variables.
Reds were good and sheep heads!

Tight lines


----------



## GSMAN

*Sabine*

Seems like Sabine is a lost cause for flounder this year. We started to go yesterday but based on some reports from reliable sources we decided to go to Galveston instead. A guide from the Sabine area I believe was on Captain Mickeys radio show yesterday morning pretty much said that the Sabine area is not producing flounder with any consistency.

I got my two flounder in Galveston pretty quickly so I think Galveston is doing ok. I didn't see much action but that's probably cause I really don't pay attention to other folks but I think everyone who owned a boat within a hundred mile radius of Galveston was fishing the ship channel! I got my fish and hauled buns to West bay and played with some reds a few trout and some convict fish. Still plenty of bait around. Mullet were pretty active so maybe some flounders haven't left the bays yet.



bfree said:


> We fished Sabine Today, sunrise till 4pm. Not a Flounder One!
> Fished the marsh, marsh drains, deep holes, south shore line, LNG loading area, Jettiâ€™s
> Fished artificials and live bait, different technics and combinations we could think of
> Water Temps ranged 48.7 to 51.2F, chocolate brown, visibility limited
> Saw a lot of bait fish around the LNG loading area to Light house, but no flounder caught or seen caught.
> Salinity to taste was fresh
> Tremendous out flow of water through the pass, even on slack and in coming tide
> Mother-Nature said haul arse to the flat fish; due to the combination of events and variables.
> Reds were good and sheep heads!
> 
> Tight lines


----------



## Captain Marty

*It's OVER*



bfree said:


> We fished Sabine Today, sunrise till 4pm. Not a Flounder One!
> Fished the marsh, marsh drains, deep holes, south shore line, LNG loading area, Jettiâ€™s
> Fished artificials and live bait, different technics and combinations we could think of
> Water Temps ranged 48.7 to 51.2F, chocolate brown, visibility limited
> Saw a lot of bait fish around the LNG loading area to Light house, but no flounder caught or seen caught.
> Salinity to taste was fresh
> Tremendous out flow of water through the pass, even on slack and in coming tide
> Mother-Nature said haul arse to the flat fish; due to the combination of events and variables.
> Reds were good and sheep heads!
> 
> Tight lines


Thanks for verifying my earlier thread. The flounder run is OVER. The cold weather has caused the flounder to migrate out to the gulf. Migration is based on water temperature. Once the water temperature drops below 58 the flounder will leave the bays. The water temperature at the Sabine waether station dropped to 50 degrees last week.


----------



## rocketguy

My wife and I fished the Galveston ship channel both yesterday and today and had one throwback flounder to show for it. We've fished the same spots that have constistently produced over the past several years during this time period, but nada. We keep a log of what has worked in the past. 

We did see a few flounder being caught, but not in the numbers that this same time period has averaged over the past several years. We fish the fall flounder run very hard as it's our favorite time of the year to be fishing for the our favorite fish.

One more thing - after last year's "real winter" vs past few warm winters, I would expect last year's spawn to be showing up in force in the future. If this winter is anything like last winter, I would expect that to also bump up the population. TPWD has attributed warmer than average winters for poor spawn survival rate. The fish will still spawn, but the water temp has to be in a small window to allow the eggs any chance of survival. Warm waters is the biggest reason eggs don't survive. I read in the last CCA Tide magazine that Sea Center Texas had to "condition" ie cool the water to have better egg survival rate in their tanks. They had to air condition the flounder building as the trout and redfish tanks weren't working for the flounder. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sgrem

Flounder Face said:


> Enlighten me. Last I checked science was inconclusive as to how many males it took for one female flounder to successfully procreate. So to determine that fisher people like myself that catch and keep maybe 2 [ on a great year ] male flounder a year are the bane of flounder re population is pretty preposterous. I / we are not the problem. I like your knowledge a lot of the time sgrem but telling a non factor like me to throw back my flounder while the major problems keep on rolling is not a feasable answer.


Inconclusive yes. Most biologists in the gulf that i have talked to agree that it takes 8 males to every female. All males are under 17" for sure. Most never grow past 16"....

When you think about currents and open ocean it is not far fetched to think that a female releasing eggs would need two males front, two back, two left, and two right to hope for a successful fertilization.

Keep all the big females no worries there. But the restaurant industry targeting flounder that will fit on a plate without spilling over.....think about it for a bit and you will see the flounder spawn is a tough cycle when so many males get taken out. We have seen a great trend in releasing big trout. Same when the gulf states limited the bull red take. Flounder will need similar. If we all set a personal 16" minimum it would rebound in a year or two just as the care for big trout has.

8 males needed to fertilize one female. How many flounder over/under 16" do you catch and keep?


----------



## Redtailcharters.com

Come on! The flounder donâ€™t have secret service! Two in front, two left, two right, and two in rear! For gods sake itâ€™s Mother Nature and this year just hasnâ€™t been our year. Yes we make our living harvesting fish but if we had any true and accurate information instead of theories we would be doing something else for a living. I always appreciate an armchair quarterback who always has advice or an opinion. But, at the end of the day it is the guys who fish clients daily with high expectations that tells the tale. Thereâ€™s nothing we would rather do than put our clients on good fish. I fish hard and I run in a circle of fishermen which some have been guiding before I was out of diapers. We arenâ€™t about to give up! If the flounder show up we will take advantage of their presence and if not we will move on.


----------



## Muddskipper

sgrem said:


> .....
> 8 males needed to fertilize one female. How many flounder over/under 16" do you catch and keep?


This is based on captivity breeding.....biologists have expressed opinions on what happens offshore ...... but in the wild there is no certain answer

Captivity breeding has its limitations- as only light, water temp and salinity can be controlled for conditions......very tough to control water pressure in the 100-200â€™ range

And they are no where near the production of captive breed flounder as they are with reds and trouts.........still learning along the way


----------



## Sgrem

Great point. So in captivity breeding....perfect ideal syntheric conditions they need 8. 

So is it fair to say in the wild on the open ocean in never ideal conditions they need more?


----------



## Meadowlark

Captain Marty said:


> ... The flounder run is OVER. ....


I don't have a dog in this fight, LOL...but I do appreciate a fishing guide that specializes in flounder that will tell it like it is, regardless of potential impacts to him.


----------



## going_deep

We caught 4 flounder yesterday off of one reef in about 3 feet of water in Freeport...all were about 14"


----------



## Captain Marty

*For you FLOUNDER EXPERTS*

For all of you FLOUNDER experts, you need to read these articles on flounder.

https://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/biological/misc/southernflounder.htm

https://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/flounder/

https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/g.../learn-secrets-catching-doormat-size-flounder

Highlight are:

Male and female southern flounder are almost like two different species of fish. Males grow slower and have a short life span, almost never living over 3 years old or growing over 14 inches long. Females live longer and can grow to 28 inches. Also, after their first year of life, males live mostly in offshore waters. This means that most of the inshore catch consists of females. Southern flounder, both male and female, spend their first year after hatching in shallow, low-salinity estuary and even river waters

This migration can be slow if water temperatures cool gradually, or it can happen all at once with the passage of a strong cold front.

Once the water temperatures drop below 58 degrees, flounder move offshore and hang out near wrecks and reefs until the inshore waters get warm again," says Lear. "But once March rolls around and the water gets up around 60, you can target flounder with surprising success if you know where to look and what to throw."


----------



## troutsupport

> well seems theres plenty finger mullet still in the marshes and one guy i know says the flounder dont leave till the mullet do? ... i heard of one around 8 near gyb


Not true about the mullet and flounder moving at the same time. Flounder eat everything, ... shrimp, crab, all baitfish, worms, shad, menhaden, and yes mullet too, but they don't mirror any schedule of the mullet or finger mullet.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Hawglife said:


> What's a flounder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


One of these.


----------



## Captain Marty

*How was the flounder fishing*



Fishing Logic said:


> I just may try to prove you wrong this Saturday.


Hope you killed them!! HaHa


----------



## roundman

4 hours fishing today 1 about 3 lbs , water clarity and tide movements were perfect


----------



## Fishing Logic

Fishing Logic said:


> I got hit with work last night and again today. Might try to get out before next front. idk...





Captain Marty said:


> Hope you killed them!! HaHa


Made lots of money.. work.. work.. I'll get out next week.


----------



## chickenboy

So many over 6lb flounders caught this past weekend. When the water is clear you must fish deep. I love Fake News. Flounder Run is Over. What a headline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202

oh no missed it.


----------



## gater

*Flounder*



Captain Marty said:


> For all of you FLOUNDER experts, you need to read these articles on flounder.
> 
> https://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/biological/misc/southernflounder.htm
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/flounder/
> 
> https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/g.../learn-secrets-catching-doormat-size-flounder
> 
> Highlight are:
> 
> Male and female southern flounder are almost like two different species of fish. Males grow slower and have a short life span, almost never living over 3 years old or growing over 14 inches long. Females live longer and can grow to 28 inches. Also, after their first year of life, males live mostly in offshore waters. This means that most of the inshore catch consists of females. Southern flounder, both male and female, spend their first year after hatching in shallow, low-salinity estuary and even river waters
> 
> This migration can be slow if water temperatures cool gradually, or it can happen all at once with the passage of a strong cold front.
> 
> Once the water temperatures drop below 58 degrees, flounder move offshore and hang out near wrecks and reefs until the inshore waters get warm again," says Lear. "But once March rolls around and the water gets up around 60, you can target flounder with surprising success if you know where to look and what to throw."


Over, I donâ€™t think itâ€™s started yet!


----------



## Hsswain

Fished Sabine on 11/17/18 from noon to dark, was very slow. Ended up finding a small hoard of hungry flounder about a hour 1/2 before sundown and put 6 in the box pretty quick. Thought I was going to be slick and went to the same spot the next morning and struggled, went home with only 2 outta possible 6.


----------



## Its Catchy

I did not go this weekend but my Buddy did. This for everyone who thinks itâ€™s over....

Itâ€™s not over til â€œDirtyâ€ Matt Dinges says itâ€™s over...


----------



## Gofish2day

Great thread! I do know for a fact that all flounders can and will leave a marsh or bay system all at once on a falling frontal tide. I base this on living in SE Louisiana all my life and shrimping. In the passes and channels such as Chef and Rigolets which drain lake Pontchartrain, the flounder will dump out on frontal falling tides. Not uncommon to see Wing netters at night catching 3-5 thousand pounds each boat. Not sure they are allowed to keep them now.

The Shrimp also flood out of the marshes on these same tides in the fall.


----------



## Muddskipper

Note: *all* flounder do not leave and go offshore

Biologist have their theoryâ€™s but I have been with TPWD biologists catching trout and flounder in February for the hatchery in Galveston bay.


----------



## fishinganimal

Galveston is not Sabine. Galveston Channel is not fresh. Sabine Lake is very shallow. Either you are catching them or not. Just like a Bass Tourney. If there are enough baits in the water somebody will catch some. I fished Sabine Friday all over and not one Flounder. But somebody found a few just like a Bass Tourney. Nobody knows what mother nature holds. All theories.


----------



## Jaysand247

Muddskipper said:


> Note: *all* flounder do not leave and go offshore
> 
> Biologist have their theoryâ€™s but I have been with TPWD biologists catching trout and flounder in February for the hatchery in Galveston bay.


By mid February the fish are on their way back in .. I start fishing on Valentine's day every year.. I've only had a handful of times i didnt catch at least a few in February.


----------



## 9horns

*Founder Run*

To many people comparing Sabine with other Bays, Lakes, Passes, etc. Sabine is shallow. Cold air mass like a blue northern will effect it more than other bays. I have fished Keith lake (very shallow) for years. A good cold front will flush all the bait out. Usually you have about 2 more weeks or 2 more good fronts then the same thing happens at Sabine. Here lately we have not had that big Blue Northern we just had.On top of all that we have Harvey flood the system with fresh water, 53 inches of rain in September did not help. We have not had a salt water build up all year. Trout and Flounder have been far and few to find. I agree with Captain Marty. Some will still catch a few but there is no "flounder run" in our system this year.


----------



## Jaysand247

9horns said:


> To many people comparing Sabine with other Bays, Lakes, Passes, etc. Sabine is shallow. Cold air mass like a blue northern will effect it more than other bays. I have fished Keith lake (very shallow) for years. A good cold front will flush all the bait out. Usually you have about 2 more weeks or 2 more good fronts then the same thing happens at Sabine. Here lately we have not had that big Blue Northern we just had.On top of all that we have Harvey flood the system with fresh water, 53 inches of rain in September did not help. We have not had a salt water build up all year. Trout and Flounder have been far and few to find. I agree with Captain Marty. Some will still catch a few but there is no "flounder run" in our system this year.


I disagree on the flounder being hard to find.. I just looked at my book and by the first of November I have 206 wrote down . That's this years total I personally caught on sabine.. without fishing the run .. last year including the run I caught 346 fish.. 106 of which was caught in a 2 week period in Nov. After harvey.


----------



## roundman

fished today from 8-11 managed 2 3-4 lbers and 2 dinks , enough to keep me trying, hear they are doing better in the deeper water


----------



## gater

*Flounder*



Jaysand247 said:


> By mid February the fish are on their way back in .. I start fishing on Valentine's day every year.. I've only had a handful of times i didnt catch at least a few in February.


The ones you are catching are the ones that never leave, mostly males. They donâ€™t start the spring run until the water is in the 70â€™s


----------



## Jaysand247

gater said:


> The ones you are catching are the ones that never leave, mostly males. They donâ€™t start the spring run until the water is in the 70â€™s


Have u ever seen a 4 lb Male flounder ? Unless females dont leave either I've caught plenty of 2 to 4 lb fish in Late Feb and early March.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Good thing Bubba Pyle didn't read this thread


----------



## 2Ws

Evidently the above fish did NOT get the memo


----------



## fishinganimal

Sabine vs Galveston. Big girls being caught its almost over.


----------



## SWCKurt

Do 10# flounder taste the same as a lower slot?


----------



## Its Catchy

SWCKurt said:


> Do 10# flounder taste the same as a lower slot?


10# flounder taste eerily similar to 34â€ Trout if you cook them just right!


----------



## mullet1422

These fish didn’t get the memo either


----------



## Zeitgeist

fishinganimal said:


> Sabine vs Galveston. Big girls being caught its almost over.


The first rule of "Flounder Fight Club," you don't talk about "Flounder Fight Club!"


----------



## SWCKurt

Its Catchy said:


> 10# flounder taste eerily similar to 34â€ Trout if you cook them just right!


:cheers:

Shame killing big'uns


----------



## Jaysand247

Fish sabine for 4 hours today. North end . It's not over..


----------



## Its Catchy

Weird, the OP has been kind of quite.

Many of us have been around long enough to know better...


----------



## Jaysand247

Was gonna edit with the story . My son and I caught 16 . 4 to 6 ft of water on ledges and drop offs.. north east wind 10 to 15 calming some after lunch . Out going tide . Gulp tipped with flounder belly..biggest 2 were 21inches . Looking at the eggs theres still a few weeks to go ..


----------



## Captain Marty

*Illegal tipping!!*



Jaysand247 said:


> Was gonna edit with the story . My son and I caught 16 . 4 to 6 ft of water on ledges and drop offs.. north east wind 10 to 15 calming some after lunch . Out going tide . Gulp tipped with flounder belly..biggest 2 were 21inches . Looking at the eggs theres still a few weeks to go ..


It is illegal to tip your gulp with flounder bellies.


----------



## Its Catchy

Captain Marty said:


> It is illegal to tip your gulp with flounder bellies.


Sorry but if the flounder run was truly over you could tip your gulp with caviar and it would not make a difference.

The run is over or it is not.

And I think from the photo evidence and first hand accounts it is clearly not over.


----------



## Jaysand247

Captain Marty said:


> It is illegal to tip your gulp with flounder bellies.


You are gonna have to show me that one in writing..


----------



## gater

*Flounder*



Captain Marty said:


> It is illegal to tip your gulp with flounder bellies.


Thatâ€™s a new one on me


----------



## Captain Marty

Jaysand247 said:


> You are gonna have to show me that one in writing..


https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations

The last line under Unlawful Activities reads

Use any game fish or part of a game fish as bait.


----------



## karstopo

Flounder arenâ€™t game fish

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations


----------



## Its Catchy

Captain Marty said:


> https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations
> 
> The last line under Unlawful Activities reads
> 
> Use any game fish or part of a game fish as bait.


I don't want to pile on...

But you are a guide who claims "the run is over"?

And you don't know that flounder are not a "game fish"?

Despite all of your so called "experience" If I was looking for a guide., I'm probably booking a different one at this point...because it's starting to sound that you don't really know what your talking about. You may just want to stop at this point as there will be dozens and dozens of pictures that pretty much make you look stupid over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SteveZissou

Its Catchy said:


> I don't want to pile on...
> 
> But you are a guide who claims "the run is over"?
> 
> And you don't know that flounder are not a "game fish"?
> 
> Despite all of your so called "experience" If I was looking for a guide., I'm probably booking a different one at this point...because it's starting to sound that you don't really know what your talking about. You may just want to stop at this point as there will be dozens and dozens of pictures that pretty much make you look stupid over the next couple of weeks.


Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## BBCAT

Its Catchy said:


> I don't want to pile on...
> 
> But you are a guide who claims "the run is over"?
> 
> And you don't know that flounder are not a "game fish"?
> 
> Despite all of your so called "experience" If I was looking for a guide., I'm probably booking a different one at this point...because it's starting to sound that you don't really know what your talking about. You may just want to stop at this point as there will be dozens and dozens of pictures that pretty much make you look stupid over the next couple of weeks.


Ouch!


----------



## paymerick

So uhm, raise your hand if you didn't know that flounder weren't considered a game fish....

*raises hand

Anyway, just came in here to ask if anyone knew if the flounder run was over or not? :rotfl:


----------



## Ethan Hunt

this is a troll thread folks, thus 10 pages of responses.


----------



## Drundel

rocketguy said:


> My wife and I fished the Galveston ship channel both yesterday and today and had one throwback flounder to show for it. We've fished the same spots that have constistently produced over the past several years during this time period, but nada. We keep a log of what has worked in the past.
> 
> We did see a few flounder being caught, but not in the numbers that this same time period has averaged over the past several years. We fish the fall flounder run very hard as it's our favorite time of the year to be fishing for the our favorite fish.
> 
> One more thing - after last year's "real winter" vs past few warm winters, I would expect last year's spawn to be showing up in force in the future. If this winter is anything like last winter, I would expect that to also bump up the population. TPWD has attributed warmer than average winters for poor spawn survival rate. The fish will still spawn, but the water temp has to be in a small window to allow the eggs any chance of survival. Warm waters is the biggest reason eggs don't survive. I read in the last CCA Tide magazine that Sea Center Texas had to "condition" ie cool the water to have better egg survival rate in their tanks. They had to air condition the flounder building as the trout and redfish tanks weren't working for the flounder.
> 
> Thoughts?


State water snapper.


----------



## Its Catchy

To pull this thread up a notch...

Has anyone targeted flounder in their winter spawning grounds in the gulf from 65' to 100' of water? Are they just too spread out?


----------



## Captain Marty

Drundel said:


> State water snapper.


I agree that the problem may be the red snapper population. Since flounder spawn offshore, and with the abundance of red snapper in the Texas state waters, they maybe eating the juvenile flounder.


----------



## tpool

This thread sounds like an East Texas deer rut thread!!! Over, not over, hasn't begun, etc... LOL. All I know is just because I ain't catching them, that don't mean everyone else isn't catching them! There's no 100% predictions in "runs" or "ruts" or "spawns", and 100yds away from you could be different. It's NATURE! It's possible to get close to predicting a time period, but only at best about 80%. Might as well be a meteorologist!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Captain Marty

Its Catchy said:


> To pull this thread up a notch...
> 
> Has anyone targeted flounder in their winter spawning grounds in the gulf from 65' to 100' of water? Are they just too spread out?


Boy is that a stupid question. Who in their right mind would go 30 miles offshore to catch 2 flounder? Get a life!!


----------



## Its Catchy

Captain Marty said:


> Boy is that a stupid question. Who in their right mind would go 30 miles offshore to catch 2 flounder? Get a life!!


Capt. Your doing a poor job of fighting your way out of a hole. Obviously nobody would go 30 miles offshore to target flounder.

But while people are out there have they caught them?

And since "knowledge of the law" is clearly not your strong suit. If you catch "flounder" 30 miles offshore you are no longer in Texas state waters and the 2 fish limit would not apply.

Instead of worrying about "my life" you may want to worry about your clientele.

Or lack there of...


----------



## Gizzmo

Captain Marty said:


> The flounder run is over before it even started.
> 
> Iâ€™m going to take a lot of heat over this post, but the unusually cold weather this year caused the flounder to leave the bays early.
> 
> I have been flounder fishing all of my life and this is the first time I can remember the run being over before Thanksgiving. The dolphins canâ€™t find any flounder either. I watched about a dozen dolphins in the Sabine channel today and not one flounder was tossed into the air.
> 
> This flounder migration can be slow if water temperatures cool gradually, or it can happen all at once with the passage of a strong cold front. With three cold fronts in the last week and a strong northerly wind, the flounder have move out to the gulf.
> 
> Yes, there will be a few fishermen that will be able to fine a few flounder, but donâ€™t waste your time.
> 
> If you have the option of hunting or flounder fishing, take my advise and go hunting!!


Sounds like someone is tired of all the Corollas at seawolf.....


----------



## 2Ws

I gave a call to a guy thats 'queer for flounder' yesterdy about this thread, at the time he WAS ON SABINE with 16 in the boat and 4 to go. He's not a seasonal fisherman, he IS a flounders worst enemy. He used to post here as Jtimberleg


----------



## karstopo

Its Catchy said:


> Capt. Your doing a poor job of fighting your way out of a hole. Obviously nobody would go 30 miles offshore to target flounder.
> 
> But while people are out there have they caught them?
> 
> And since "knowledge of the law" is clearly not your strong suit. If you catch "flounder" 30 miles offshore you are no longer in Texas state waters and the 2 fish limit would not apply.
> 
> Instead of worrying about "my life" you may want to worry about your clientele.
> 
> Or lack there of...


http://gulfcouncil.org/wp-content/uploads/Recreational-Regulations.pdf

I canâ€™t find any mention of flounder in the federal waters regulations booklet. Redfish are off limits in federal water, but thereâ€™s no mention of flounder that I see, but I canâ€™t say I read every word of the 40 page booklet.

I wonder if itâ€™s a needle in a haystack out there or do the flounder concentrate around some structure out in the gulf? If they are breeding out there, it might be that they do go to a tight area to up their chances of finding each other.

Iâ€™m not going to go out in the gulf to target flounder either. I just wonder how the males and females go about the spawn in that expanse of water with limited structure. I doubt itâ€™s some random deal, but more likely flounder have a fool proof way to locate each other out in the gulf.


----------



## Jaysand247

karstopo said:


> http://gulfcouncil.org/wp-content/uploads/Recreational-Regulations.pdf
> 
> I canâ€™t find any mention of flounder in the federal waters regulations booklet. Redfish are off limits in federal water, but thereâ€™s no mention of flounder that I see, but I canâ€™t say I read every word of the 40 page booklet.
> 
> I wonder if itâ€™s a needle in a haystack out there or do the flounder concentrate around some structure out in the gulf? If they are breeding out there, it might be that they do go to a tight area to up their chances of finding each other.
> 
> Iâ€™m not going to go out in the gulf to target flounder either. I just wonder how the males and females go about the spawn in that expanse of water with limited structure. I doubt itâ€™s some random deal, but more likely flounder have a fool proof way to locate each other out in the gulf.


There are you tube videos of people spear fishing flounder.. I wonder if they would bite a bait or if they eat while they are spawning.


----------



## buckweet

While spear fishing a rig , went to bottom and got a flounder 
That was in 90â€™ depth.
Donâ€™t recall time but we did not do that in cold weather

So sure it goes both ways: some never leave bay and sure some donâ€™t head back from offshore


----------



## LaddH

Its Catchy said:


> Capt. Your doing a poor job of fighting your way out of a hole. Obviously nobody would go 30 miles offshore to target flounder.
> 
> But while people are out there have they caught them?
> 
> And since "knowledge of the law" is clearly not your strong suit. If you catch "flounder" 30 miles offshore you are no longer in Texas state waters and the 2 fish limit would not apply.
> 
> Speaking of knowledge of the law.
> Maybe you could catch them legally but as soon as you landed them in Texas you would be illegal . This is the law in Texas. Sorry to butt in.
> 
> _Any fish taken from public water and landed by boat or person in Texas must adhere to the length limits and daily bag and possession limits established for those fish in Texas regardless of the state or country in which they were caugh_t.


----------



## Jaysand247

LaddH said:


> Its Catchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Your doing a poor job of fighting your way out of a hole. Obviously nobody would go 30 miles offshore to target flounder.
> 
> But while people are out there have they caught them?
> 
> And since "knowledge of the law" is clearly not your strong suit. If you catch "flounder" 30 miles offshore you are no longer in Texas state waters and the 2 fish limit would not apply.
> 
> Speaking of knowledge of the law.
> Maybe you could catch them legally but as soon as you landed them in Texas you would be illegal . This is the law in Texas. Sorry to butt in.
> 
> _Any fish taken from public water and landed by boat or person in Texas must adhere to the length limits and daily bag and possession limits established for those fish in Texas regardless of the state or country in which they were caugh_t.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 sides to the sabine river. One side has a 10 fish limit while the other has a 2 fish limit . So technically you could put the boat in the water in Louisiana and keep 10.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hankster

*Maybe there just weren't that many to start with..*

See article from today's Houston Chronicle:

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/sp...tems-shows-most-fish-species-are-13413260.php

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/author/shannon-tompkins/


----------



## Its Catchy

We caught them in shrimp nets offshore during the winters usually concentrated at the 65' mark. I am assuming around structure you could probably target them. After December 15th you could keep five from Texas waters.

The hard part would be getting a bait down that deep around structure without getting a snapper first...

Spearfishing would be the only "viable" way I would think...


----------



## Its Catchy

Hankster said:


> See article from today's Houston Chronicle:
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/sp...tems-shows-most-fish-species-are-13413260.php
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/author/shannon-tompkins/


It makes sense that snook seem to be flourishing while flounder struggling with warmer water temps. Colder winter temps are correlated with a better flounder spawn.

People will not agree with the trout populations being near records... That will bring out some posts for sure...


----------



## karstopo

Its Catchy said:


> It makes sense that snook seem to be flourishing while flounder struggling with warmer water temps. Colder winter temps are correlated with a better flounder spawn.
> 
> People will not agree with the trout populations being near records... That will bring out some posts for sure...


TP&W set the nets at dusk and collect them early the next morning. I wonder if the fish are feeding more at night with all the traffic on the bay during the daylight? I read this night feeding happens a lot in Florida in areas with high boat traffic.

People are reporting catching less, but the numbers in the surveys say otherwise except for flounder. Maybe the Speckled trout and redfish just arenâ€™t hanging out so much in the usual more well known places.


----------



## Bocephus

Biggest flounder I ever caught on a rod & reel was wading the north shoreline of Trinity Bay...in February.

Not all Flounder leave the bay.


----------



## steverino

*Stragglers?*

My son caught these this morning. There are still some hanging around!


----------



## claudejrc

Saturday the 16th, the day after the OP, was one of my best days of flounder fishing in my life.

With the exception of a some piggies eating tails off of my gulps (which were thrown back in without tails and still catching flounder) not a single other species of fish was pulled out of the water besides flounder.

I don't think you could have asked for a better day of flounder fishing than on 11-16-2018. 


Thanks for the advice though :ac550:


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Captain Marty said:


> Boy is that a stupid question. * Who in their right mind would go 30 miles offshore to catch 2 flounder? *Get a life!!


I am not piling on at all, for more than one reason.
I respect you.
I don't know squat about flounder.
But, I am not sure about your reasoning in bold above, lol.
How many miles out do people go to catch how many red snapper?
How many thousands of dollars will someone pay to kill a 200" buck?
Most of us on 2Cool aren't very logical when it comes to fishing and hunting.
I have spent a small fortune to catch the line sided fresh water version of croaker in salt water.


----------



## JFolm

There was a report on here a year or more ago that a guy dropped a piggy perch to the bottom while offshore fishing and caught a 6-7 lb flounder. I donâ€™t recall the depth.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Fish ID*

Can any of you 2cooler ID these fish. They are white on the bottom; brown on top; Both eyes are on the brown side.

Are they any good to eat?

We caught 50 of them today!!


----------



## tommy261

*Flounder*

Am I missing something here, aren't you the one that said the run is over..? And also didnt know that a flounder is not a game fish...man you are all over the place...fyi the flounder run is not over, apparently you figured out that you jumped the gun. Be safe, and go get em.


----------



## poppadawg

Marty changed his mind. He can do that. It's a Marty party


----------



## tommy261

*Marty*

Guess he has to justify looking bad, if there is any man out there that can predict fish and how they migrate, they sure as hell dont need to be a guide....go make some money predicting more important things....like the exact day a 200inch deer will walk out into the lane, only if the temp is 47 degrees and a northeast wind is blowing at 9mph......


----------



## Its Catchy

I guess any publicity is good publicity. Even when you make outrageous claims then prove yourself wrong!


----------



## tommy261

Exactly.....he may be catching flounder, but a guide not knowing the law is a red flag....


----------



## Kenner21

Missing my annual post Thanksgiving Sabine flounder bash.


----------



## Its Catchy

^^^^

This. I don't think he did himself any favors for sure. I certainly would not book him...


----------



## rmlove82

Guys look at pictures closely...that picture was taken on 10/31. If I was a betting man he probably caught those on the Texas side of lake. Further more I heard last year he got busted by a TX Game Warden. Nothing against the guy trying to drum up business but I donâ€™t agree with his methods of soliciting for business with propaganda. I have seen several pictures posted by him that were from last year or even several years back, he then post false info that heâ€™s on the fish. All his pictures are tagged with the date followed by a underscore symbol then it looks like the number of photo taken. I have even seen pictures that if you look closely he exceeds the Louisiana flounder limit of 10 per person. I agree he needs to learn the laws before he makes incorrect posts. I donâ€™t post much but I had to after all this bs! Concerning Sabine the devastating flooding from Harvey and unusual weather patterns has totally screwed up the flounder run. I have fished Sabine all my life and this is by far the worst run Iâ€™ve encountered since targeting flounder. If you want redfish on the half shell they are easy to catch right now. Tight lines and God bless! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Marty

*Fish with one spot*

What are the fish called that have one spot on the tail?

Y'all are all experts, so I'm sure you can help me ID these fish.

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*Some More One Spotter*

What are the one spotter's called?


----------



## tommy261

Why dont you identify them, you're the one calling the shots here....trying to say the run is over. And not knowing if a Flounder is a gamefish or not. Ticketed by wardens? share that with us....
Learn the rules/ law and abide by them before you start calling others out about fish identification....really making yourself look like an idiot....


----------



## rmlove82

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/fishing/inshore-fishing/sabine-lake-fishing-regulations/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmlove82

Great article. This will clarify that you can launch on the LA side and fish the Texas side but you must retain Texas size and creel limits. Also I wonder if a certain captain purchases a out of state guide license. I read it costs around $1000. Iâ€™m sure we all can ID a fraud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Weird thread of the year winner...hands down. I ainâ€™t figured this guide dudes angle yet and Iâ€™m pretty sure he has no clue either....:rotfl:


----------



## rmlove82

Since they have closed off Cheniere port couple years ago one guideâ€™s prime spot for flounder was ruined resulting for him to find new spots or get mixed in with the crowds in the normal long standing flounder holes. Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s been tough to own up to getting those LA limits. Which in my opinion is overkill, hats off to you for showing us all those 50 flounder you caught, nothing more than a meat haul. Thereâ€™s more to guiding then just limiting out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Yeah this thread has gone completely weird whack


----------



## Sidecutter

*Flounder run over.*

Ididnt know it was over, My SIL and I went out today and got 4 with the largest one at 6 and 3/4 lbs. The run may be over but if you know where to fish , they are there to be caught. Also got a limit yesterday for 3 people. I disagree with anyone that wants to think the run is over.Just waiting for Dec. 15 when I can get 5 per person.
Also we would have turned the big girl back to the water except she was tore up in the gill plate.


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Flatties*

More Flatties


----------



## Captain Marty

*And More Flatties*

Nice ones


----------



## Captain Marty

*And a lot more*

etc


----------



## Captain Marty

*Alot of flounder*

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Captain Marty

*More flatties*

Enjoy


----------



## shadslinger

About six years ago I was fishing the oysterbed just north of lighthouse cove in Sabine Pass. Iâ€™ve been fishing that stretch of shoreline since 1979.
That day captain Marty was fishing his crew about 100 yards away.
We were catching a little of everything so eventually a shark shows up for clean up.
I hook it and it burns my 5000 abu hard then surfaces in front of his boat.
Thrashing ten feet in front of them. Captain Marty grabs the net and his anglers all start trying to follow his shouted instructions to reel!! Reel!!! They whipped their rods like ninjas trying to catch up to the fish.
It broke off and left them all looking defeated.
Maybe you had to be there to enjoy the show, but I laughed my arse off.
Get em all captain Marty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedXCross

LMAO, this post is priceless.


----------



## Captain Dave

RedXCross said:


> LMAO, this post is priceless.


next to useless. A guide stirring the pot on the individual reports. Po
st that on the guide reports and see what you get.. lol


----------



## BretE

Guide comes on here and antagonizes potential future customers....brilliant....:headknock


----------



## tommy261

So Capt Marty, at first the run was over, now your catching em? Are these older pics? Is a flounder a gamefish? Can you catch five flounder offshore ( beyond 9 nautical miles) and bring them into state waters, when the limit is 2 ? Can you retain a redfish offshore if you catch it at the jetties.....if you catch 44 tripletail in federal waters where no bag limit is posted....can you bring all back to a texas ramp.? Forgetting about 17inch minimum 3 fish per person state regulations? I can go on and on with you, about rules and regulations....but your pictures mean nothing to alot of us.....due to the fact that you either lied about the run being over to protect your spots, or you are posting older pics now to fill in the hole you dug.....oh and the 44 triple tail we caught , 4 people total in my boat, 12 fish were brought to texas city dike . You must abide by state regs, where the boat was launched.....start with this law, and all the others you may not know, then we will play the fish identification game.....


----------



## Alumachris

Capt. Marty next time you post a bunch of redfish be sure you catch them in public water. I was in the Kenner that day you caught those fish by the rock wier. I went passed you and went to the camp which belongs to friends of mine, got permission to fish there with my son, then went back. I was on the west side and you was on the east side. You prob caught 50 fish or more but everyone of them was on private property and you knew it when you crossed the signs. I had permission to ask you to leave but I didn't want to do it with a customer in your boat. Next time I'll run you out of there just because you like to brag and I can't stand it. If you are going to post bragging pics they need to be legit. If you can look up pic details one of those redfish pics was taken on 11/17/18 along with several vidoes they made of themselves catching fish. Have a nice day


----------



## Captain Marty

*Is it still OVER*

What an appropriate song for this thread.


----------



## tommy261

*Flounder*

Good point alumachris, here is another point I will make, if capt. Marty is so worried about the run being over then why keep and post pics of flounder that are 10 to 12 inches.? Just because there is no size limit in Louisiana doesnt mean keep flounder that will fit on a saltine cracker. Bet he has some whopper deer pics also. I understand it's his choice, but dont b**ch about something that isnt happening this year then post pics of potato chip flounder....its not about a limit, it's about the smile on a customers face. And being legal making memories....


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Interesting Pictures*

These were caught after the run was OVER.


----------



## ol billy

So I guess it's okay for a guide to post a troll thread in the individual fishing reports section?

This thread is garbage and should be deleted by the moderators. It's useful to nobody and clutters up an otherwise good forum.


----------



## tommy261

*Flounder*

Fyi for the honest fisherman/women reading this ridiculous post. I just received a text from a buddy of mine...he fished Louisiana this morning with his dad. They had 20 keepers....lot of females. They use artificial only....usually gulp. I cant post pics for some reason...keeps saying site unavailable....but anyway. The run is not over, go catch some fish and be safe. If anyone needs to see proof of pics PM me and I will send them to your cell directly.


----------



## troutsupport

Like I said, everything in nature is a bell curve of some sort... it's never over the day after the peak. Has to trickle out... it's just the nature of it.


----------



## tommy261

Trout support is absolutely correct...but TS did you know the bass already spawned for 2019? There will be no February ,March spawn in 2019...its already over so nobody go bass fishing my spots....kidding, just adding fuel.


----------



## Captain Marty

*2016 Flounder Season*

After the run


----------



## Captain Marty

*2015 Flounder Run*

During the run


----------



## tommy261

So now your saying flounder are still here after the run? So how can it ever be over if some flounder remain in the bays? We dont care about your pictures from 2016.....we want pics of your school report cards....lol.....you cant get any of your facts straight....first it is over, now it's not, look I have pics from 2016....after the run.


----------



## Jaysand247

Most entertaining thread in awhile..


----------



## Kenner21

This looks like someone started drinking on Thanksgiving and hasn't bothered to stop.


----------



## RedXCross

Priceless, both side of the M.



Jaysand247 said:


> Most entertaining thread in awhile..


----------



## Captain Marty

*The Run was Over; Then UnOver; Now it's Over Again*

Trust me I'm a flounder expert.


----------



## tommy261

Experts know if they are a gamefish or not....


----------



## slimeyreel

^^^ I know one guide I will never recommend ^^^


----------



## tommy261

Whether a guide catches limits everyday or not, I guess I will clarify the rant I am on. I work very hard to find fish, win tournaments doing my homework. I will share any info as to what I know, as far as techniques and tactics; some may agree others may not. I just feel that a guide who does this for a living needs to respect his clientel as he would his family or closest friends....to steer individuals wrong ,who may not know the bay systems is not right. 
Being honest is the best thing to do, for example James plaag, never met the guy, but if is catching fish or not, the truth comes out. I love to take people and see happy faces, I dont hide info in order to keep secrets of a given spot.....ask steve( sgrem) a day on the water may be slow at times, but getting back safe and enjoying the outdoors is all we can ask for....


----------



## Jaysand247

Everyone is a flounder expert during the flounder run ..show us pictures of limits from June or July..


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Jaysand247 said:


> Everyone is a flounder expert during the flounder run ..show us pictures of limits from June or July..


Amen


----------



## tommy261

Exactly right, kinda like a whitebass run. It's the time to take kids or others who may have never experienced the outdoors. There is really no art to it. Once you find the fish, it's on. I have actually put a piece of bubble gum wrapper( the foil) on a 1/4 oz jig head to prove to my daughter that a certain color doesnt always matter....at times the shade of a lure may produce better than the next.


----------



## bill

Troll


----------



## Its Catchy

I guess the good captain is getting his advertising dollars worth from his sponsorship.

But shouldn't this be bumped down to the "guide fishing and hunting report section"? 

If a guide is going to make outrageous claims to get publicity at least do it in the correct section...


----------



## rmlove82

Captain Marty show us a photo of your LA guide license please? I want to identify it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Marty

*I can't be wrong*

I don't make mistakes, but I have been married four times, so I have made three.


----------



## rmlove82

Looks like 2017 was better than 2018 better yet 2016 was even better for flounder. Wait lets post several photos painting this magical flounder run when indeed is all BS! How about posting actual info on how to target flounder or what bait is best etc. not make false statements that your some kind of flounder god! You make your clients get to ramp at 4am so that you can beat all others out so that prime spots are yours for the taken. This is definitely not helping your business and character! Good luck with guiding after this...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Marty

*As Requested*

Everyone is a flounder expert during the flounder run ..show us pictures of limits from June or July..


----------



## Captain Marty

*Texas Senior License*



rmlove82 said:


> Captain Marty show us a photo of your LA guide license please? I want to identify it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I guide on Sabine and there is a reciprocal agreement between Texas and Louisiana all I need is my Texas Senior Combo License!!


----------



## Captain Dave

Captain Marty said:


> Since I guide on Sabine and there is a reciprocal agreement between Texas and Louisiana all I need is my Texas Senior Combo License!!


Dude, you are not comprehending. You keep it up they will ban your ***** And that can be a good thing as you don't know when to stop


----------



## tommy261

Again his intelligence shows, he said post June and July flounder limits and you post redfish....wow.


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Pictures*

More Pictures


----------



## Its Catchy

Captain Dave said:


> Dude, you are not comprehending. You keep it up they will ban your ***** And that can be a good thing as you don't know when to stop


He is a sponsor so he had diplomatic immunity, at least until they revoke it...


----------



## bill

220cst said:


> Cpt. Marty is the man ! Give him a break. Why all the anger and hate. Is it because y'all are jealous of his fish catching ability. Or is it because you just don't get it. Keep it up Marty I appreciate all your skills.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


IMO it was his post in the individual section, not the guides. Next, the content was either a lie or troll. Toss in the lack of knowledge in different posts and you get the results from members. I really don't care but if someone was looking to book a guide, I would guess more would be turned off from his game. Maybe it was an attempt at humor? Maybe he is just so good he don't need new customers? I will admit, it's a new twist on someone promoting their business. Better than a phone number and dead fish pics. Got people posting


----------



## going_deep

Look at all the chouest boats docked up!


----------



## Its Catchy

I know quite a few really good guides. They catch fish with the best of them. They are good at what they do and don't need to resort to beating their own chests or drumming up business on forums with publicity stunts.

It's always a red flag to me when someone brags about their skill set. In the original post the good Captain started out by saying "I've fished my whole life"...blah, blah, blah. Then a few posts later shows clear lack of knowledge of the law. A red flag for a guy making his living on the water.

Personally I think he is insecure, in need of business or maybe had a few too many on the afternoon he started this tread.

We all know a few of the really bad *** types. Special Forces guys who have been through it. The kind of guys who can dispatch you in a few seconds and go about drinking their beer without spilling a drop. Usually when you are really, really good at what you do you don't need to brag about it. You know what you are capable of and there is a certain amount of confidence that comes with that experience.

Reading this thread reminds of being at the bar with two of the toughest guys on earth when the loudmouth drunk comes in and starts bragging how tough he is. Your just sitting on the barstool hoping he does not mouth off to one of your buddies who truly is a...badass.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

220cst said:


> He is playing y'all like a fiddle.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yep, I think everybody playin now


----------



## Captain Marty

*Texas Flounder Limit vs Louisiana Flounder Limit*

Since we are on the subject of flounder limits, here is a comparison between a Texas Flounder Limit and a Louisiana Flounder Limit.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Captain Marty said:


> Trust me I'm a flounder expert.


Cool. Then you need to charge more so you can get a nicer boat.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Meh, that boats a tub. â€œPro staffâ€ or God like fisherman arenâ€™t supposed to fish in hoopties!


----------



## tommy261

Well looks like a family member had to sign up Nov 17th....lol. 5 posts...riding that coat tail.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Good eye. Lol


----------



## Chadatk727

*Goodbye*

Someone needs to boot this "Captain" Marty clown. He obviously only made this post in a confused effort to get his name out there and drum up business. He seems like an incredibly shady guy and I for one would never consider using this "flounder expert" as a guide.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Lol, neh. Honest guides like my buddy can get it done in their sleep. Yes this was a legal haul we did.

4374571


----------



## tommy261

Nothing to be jealous of, or ride his sack. It's the not knowing facts, rules and regulations before calling others out. I have alot of guide buddies as well as regular guys who are catching alot of fish as we speak. You dont see them running here to post flounder pics, who cares. Like I said, many flounder are being caught , not just ol' marty.


----------



## Chadatk727

*Hahahaha*



220cst said:


> Sounds like a lot of jealous people. Maybe y'all should follow him around and learn a little
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


LOL, says Captain Marty from his fake account. I catch all of the fish I need buddy.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Heâ€™s trolling and/or arrogant, thus the tub comment.


----------



## tommy261

220, you might wanna check out previous pics of 90% of the guys on here. Some of the best fisherman I know. We know how to catch fish and win tournaments as well. Those that need help in finding some fish, we help them instead of lying. I promise you nobody is gonna follow your buddy .....


----------



## barronj

Not tryna go to band camp, but if'n I need to post a pic of some terts to get their attention and get this moved to guide reports, I'll fall on the sword... if only 'cause I love seeing terts.


----------



## Captain Marty

*29,000 Views*

I'm going for 30,000


----------



## Captain Marty

*Opening Sunday December 2nd*

Due to a death in the family, my charter for this Sunday December 2nd has cancelled.

The flounder run is in full swing and we have been Louisiana limiting each day.

Therefore, I have an opening.

If interested send me a PM.


----------



## Captain Marty

*An all time LOW*



Texashookset said:


> Meh, that boats a tub. â€œPro staffâ€ or God like fisherman arenâ€™t supposed to fish in hoopties!


This is an all time LOW for this site. Bad mouthing a person's boat.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Fit for a troll just whoâ€™s purposely pushing buttons for post views (your words). A sponsor with questionable ethics at that. I consider yours pushed in return so go check yourself.


----------



## Captain Marty

*BlueWave Boat*



Texashookset said:


> Meh, that boats a tub. â€œPro staffâ€ or God like fisherman arenâ€™t supposed to fish in hoopties!


I'm sure a lot of Blue Wave owners will disagree with you!!


----------



## Hayniedude24

It worked. Great boats, Iâ€™ve fished out of plenty of them. Quit spinning it.


----------



## mullet1422

I wonder if Marty really thinks he's fooling anybody with his burner account!!!:work:


----------



## C BISHOP

Texashookset said:


> Cool. Then you need to charge more so you can get a nicer boat.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Captain Marty

*By popular request, yesterday's catch*

Too windy today. But here's Saturday's catch


----------



## jpayne

This was worse than hearing my wife nag


----------



## Chuck06R1

Why am I starting to picture this when I see those 2 post back to back?


----------



## Meadowlark

Meadowlark said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, LOL...but I do appreciate a fishing guide that specializes in flounder that will tell it like it is, regardless of potential impacts to him.


I withdraw my previous comments. It has become obvious this is about trolling and has nothing to do with telling it like it is...you lost my business with this thread.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Sorry but Sunday December 2nd is BOOKED.*



Captain Marty said:


> Due to a death in the family, my charter for this Sunday December 2nd has cancelled.
> 
> The flounder run is in full swing and we have been Louisiana limiting each day.
> 
> Therefore, I have an opening.
> 
> If interested send me a PM.


Did not take long!!


----------



## mullet1422

I can't tell if he knows how much of a fool he looks like or if he actually thinks this is working.


----------



## tommy261

Well at least Capt. M. and himself are on the same page....lol


----------



## hebert51

I have seen Captain Marty catching and keeping plenty of Louisiana limits on the Texas shoreline (Dick Dowling Park) during the run. Right next to texas residents who can only bring home 2 per day.

Looks like we have a lot of knowledge in this thread, what does the rule book say on this ?


----------



## Captain Marty

*Over 31,000 views*

Going for 40,000


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Flounder Pictures*

See all pof the flounder Louisiana Limits has caught.


----------



## Its Catchy

If we ignore him will he go away?


----------



## FREON

Do hemorrhoids go away if you ignore them?


----------



## tommy261

That's a good one freon..lol


----------



## Its Catchy

FREON said:


> Do hemorrhoids go away if you ignore them?


Thats a good point. But hemorrhoids get worse if you scratch them!


----------



## rmlove82

hebert51 said:


> I have seen Captain Marty catching and keeping plenty of Louisiana limits on the Texas shoreline (Dick Dowling Park) during the run. Right next to texas residents who can only bring home 2 per day.
> 
> Looks like we have a lot of knowledge in this thread, what does the rule book say on this ?


If youâ€™re in Texas waters then you must abide by TPWD rules and regulations regarding size and creel limits even if you have a LA license with launching in LA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

rmlove82 said:


> If youâ€™re in Texas waters then you must abide by TPWD rules and regulations regarding size and creel limits even if you have a LA license with launching in LA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically wouldn't be in Texas waters if he hasnt broken the plane


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

rmlove82 said:


> If youâ€™re in Texas waters then you must abide by TPWD rules and regulations regarding size and creel limits even if you have a LA license with launching in LA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically wouldn't be in Texas waters if he hasnt broken the plane


----------



## rmlove82

Hunter.S.Tomson said:


> Technically wouldn't be in Texas waters if he hasnt broken the plane


Please explain further? The state line runs in middle of the Sabine Pass ship channel. If he was fishing by the wall of Dick Dowling/Battleground park then he is in Texas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

rmlove82 said:


> Please explain further? The state line runs in middle of the Sabine Pass ship channel. If he was fishing by the wall of Dick Dowling/Battleground park then he is in Texas...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ole Marty wouldn't do that:biggrin:

Sure will be glad when the run is over but this guy is pretty long winded.....


----------



## Hayniedude24

Cue the four or five pics from two/three years ago of illegally caught flounder.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

rmlove82 said:


> Please explain further? The state line runs in middle of the Sabine Pass ship channel. If he was fishing by the wall of Dick Dowling/Battleground park then he is in Texas...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can be in the water in 5 minutes on sabine where i live on texas side. I launch here and motor over to fish the Louisiana shoreline routinely. If I have a louisiana license I can enter their bayous etc but i still have to keep texas limits since I launched here. If i dont have a louisiana license i cant enter to fish but can fish shoreline etc


----------



## 2Ws

Hunter.S.Tomson said:


> I can be in the water in 5 minutes on sabine where i live on texas side. I launch here and motor over to fish the Louisiana shoreline routinely. If I have a louisiana license I can enter their bayous etc but i still have to keep texas limits since I launched here. If i dont have a louisiana license i cant enter to fish but can fish shoreline etc


Has nothing to do with TEXAS WATERS, cross the centerline in the channel and you had better have the MORE restrictive limit, size or species. 
You CAN fish Tx side with La lic....but you will be restricted to TX laws


----------



## JPham

Captain Marty is full of **** tried to get peoples of the water so he can have it all to himself, that why he got busted!


----------



## Chuck06R1

Texashookset said:


> Cue the four or five pics from two/three years ago of illegally caught flounder.


Followed by his other personality patting him on the back :cheers:


----------



## gater

2Ws said:


> Has nothing to do with TEXAS WATERS, cross the centerline in the channel and you had better have the MORE restrictive limit, size or species.
> You CAN fish Tx side with La lic....but you will be restricted to TX laws


Itâ€™s based on where you launch and which license you hold. You can launch in Texas and fish the LA Jetties but you can only keep Texas limits


----------



## fishinganimal

Please post where it says you cannot fish the Texas side of Sabine with a LA License and launch on the LA side and retain a LA limit.


----------



## rmlove82

fishinganimal said:


> Please post where it says you cannot fish the Texas side of Sabine with a LA License and launch on the LA side and retain a LA limit.


https://www.louisianasportsman.com/fishing/inshore-fishing/sabine-lake-fishing-regulations/

If your caught on Texas waters you must have Texas size and creel limits. You can return to the LA ramp with of course LA limits, maybe you winged it and fish Texas side of lake but again if youâ€™re caught on Texas side of lake with fish not meeting regulations then based on article I would think you would be in jeopardy. Both states having nothing on internet about it. My interpretation of article may be wrong but thatâ€™s how I perceive it...

Back to flounder everyone go fish, how I see it pot lick the poo out of a boat with â€œLouisiana Limitsâ€ on the side of it. Further more itâ€™s a Blue Wave boat white in color. Get within 20-30 yards from him guaranteed to catch fish. Just donâ€™t catch more then him or heâ€™ll might come on 2Cool and start another thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

2Ws said:


> Has nothing to do with TEXAS WATERS, cross the centerline in the channel and you had better have the MORE restrictive limit, size or species.
> You CAN fish Tx side with La lic....but you will be restricted to TX laws


Lol show me the centerline of the channel when you're on the water please


----------



## Pafdrn

And on any maps on your smart phone


----------



## tommy261

Hunter, they are correct, state boundaries show up on your GPS. I fish falcon lake alot (texas, mexico) border....once I cross into international waterway it gives an audible alarm....I dont think it will alarm when entering Texas to Louisiana(state to state) but there is a state border line....


----------



## FREON

tommy261 said:


> That's a good one freon..lol


 Capt Marty didn't think so!:biggrin:


----------



## Jaysand247

rmlove82 said:


> https://www.louisianasportsman.com/fishing/inshore-fishing/sabine-lake-fishing-regulations/
> 
> If your caught on Texas waters you must have Texas size and creel limits. You can return to the LA ramp with of course LA limits, maybe you winged it and fish Texas side of lake but again if youâ€™re caught on Texas side of lake with fish not meeting regulations then based on article I would think you would be in jeopardy. Both states having nothing on internet about it. My interpretation of article may be wrong but thatâ€™s how I perceive it...
> 
> Back to flounder everyone go fish, how I see it pot lick the poo out of a boat with â€œLouisiana Limitsâ€ on the side of it. Further more itâ€™s a Blue Wave boat white in color. Get within 20-30 yards from him guaranteed to catch fish. Just donâ€™t catch more then him or heâ€™ll might come on 2Cool and start another thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I was told by a texas game warden.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Well yes they show up on gps or phone but there's no possible way for them to ticket you based upon an imaginary line that may be off. I've been checked on the Louisiana side inside louisiana waters more than once and it's where you launch is what matters. Just because I have a louisiana license I can't go over there and keep their limits and return to texas where I launched


----------



## tommy261

Hunter, i understand what you are saying, but if your GPS track/ or coordinates are displayed at the time of being stopped you can absolutely get ticketed for fishing out of state. GPS units are very accurate and up to date....game wardens have the authority to do alot more than you think....like a cop, if you are doing any given speed over the posted limit, you can be ticketed. Even if you think the radar gun is off ...border patrol checked my previous track on lake falcon before. They were checking mexico permits for boating/ fishing. As well as a warden checking my track to see if I entered federal waters cause I had state water snapper....


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Totally different animal you're talking about Tommy but I understand your experience. I'm just speaking from mine and dealing with louisiana/Texas wardens and their explanations


----------



## tommy261

I replied to what you said," that there is no way possible they can ticket you from an imaginary line". Just talked to a buddy with tp&w and he said it will depend on the unlawful act and discretion of the officer. But yes GPS coordinates can be enough to ticket....as for the other laws , I just know you have to abide by the rules/ regulations at the place the boat is launched .I will admit that law can be confusing because when attending school for fish and game wildlife management, it was alot of grey area on that if you have both licenses...not trying to say your wrong just my experience as well...


----------



## BBCAT

Ya'll are getting off track. The flounder run is over, remember.


----------



## tommy261

Sorry bbcat, hunter and i are just trying to find flounder and be legal..lol, at least while casting at fish that dont exist....


----------



## gater

*Laws*



tommy261 said:


> I replied to what you said," that there is no way possible they can ticket you from an imaginary line". Just talked to a buddy with tp&w and he said it will depend on the unlawful act and discretion of the officer. But yes GPS coordinates can be enough to ticket....as for the other laws , I just know you have to abide by the rules/ regulations at the place the boat is launched .I will admit that law can be confusing because when attending school for fish and game wildlife management, it was alot of grey area on that if you have both licenses...not trying to say your wrong just my experience as well...


^^^^This is correct and itâ€™s pretty simple. On Sabine Lake you abide by the laws where you launched from. You can launch from the four way in Sabine Pass and fish the Calcasieu jettyâ€™s if you want but you canâ€™t return to the ramp in Sabine Pass with Louisiana limits.


----------



## rmlove82

Gator I donâ€™t think youâ€™re accurate on your statement.

Not trying to go off track here but I want to clarify. I have heard of a certain guide launching from the LA ramp fishing for flounder on TX waters and got busted. I heard the TX Game Warden has been on land using binoculars and witness a certain guide boxing flounder well above the TX limit. Again I wanted to clarify for everyone who launches on the LA side that again if youâ€™re stopped on TX waters you better have Texasâ€™s size and creel limits not LA limits. Here is wording from an article I came across in LA Sportsman â€œIn other words Louisiana fishermen can fish in the Texas half of the lake, but they canâ€™t have Louisiana limits in their possession while in that state.â€ See link for full article info... https://www.louisianasportsman.com/fishing/inshore-fishing/sabine-lake-fishing-regulations/

If this isnâ€™t correct then please give evidence of the law from a viable source. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

Rmlove, I think yall are stating the same thing just in different words. I may be missing something but I think yall are both correct. Gater is saying that if he launches in texas, fishes the calcasuei jetties (Louisiana) he can only return to texas boat ramp with texas state regulation....meaning 14 inch flounder with a bag limit of 2 at this time. If he came back to texas waters with 10 flounder and no size limit( Louisiana regs )....he will be ticketed....must abide by the state law as to where the boat is launched....


----------



## TexasTiger01

tommy261 said:


> Rmlove, I think yall are stating the same thing just in different words. I may be missing something but I think yall are both correct. Gater is saying that if he launches in texas, fishes the calcasuei jetties (Louisiana) he can only return to texas boat ramp with texas state regulation....meaning 14 inch flounder with a bag limit of 2 at this time. If he came back to texas waters with 10 flounder and no size limit( Louisiana regs )....he will be ticketed....must abide by the state law as to where the boat is launched....


Ok, so question. If I launch in Louisiana and take the intercostal to fish Galveston Bay, then return to Louisiana to pickup my boat; what limits do I follow?

Iâ€™m pretty sure if I get checked in Galveston bay with Louisiana limits and tell the Game Warden that I launched in Louisiana he would laugh me off the water....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

That is exactly what I mean about the grey area, I have asked many wardens on this. If you launch in texas and fish Louisiana water, you can only have your 2 flounder per person when returning to texas ramp... okay, I get this part perfectly legal. So reverse that, I launch in Louisiana and fish texas waters....catch 10 flounder...returning to Louisiana ramp, why is that not legal...? warden said it is the lesser of the limit to make you legal....that's what is confusing. I understand if I am stopped in texas waters with 10 flounder per person...I will be in a bind. I am going to call Austin tx, tomorrow....hell I'm confused now

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj

Y'all just go fish and if you get busted come back and tell us why and how instead of turning this epic fail of a marketing ploy in to an Angela Landsbury collides with Matlock in the courtroom drama.


----------



## rmlove82

Tommy when you call ask for someone in charge for district 2 region 4 which I believe is our area for Sabine. Maybe something has changed or maybe not. Also ask why this hasnâ€™t been published on internet or if it has where is it? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

Barron j, yes sir we will, but your gonna cook the fish while we tell you the story...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj

Deal


----------



## tommy261

I will rm....believe me this is a topic that has been brought up since 1994....now its bothering me cause nobody has a true answer... I will see what I can find out bud....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmlove82

I would prefer to fish legally with not being ticketed. Maybe this info will teach an old guide the law only if my interpretation is correct...â€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

I understand completely, I will call tomorrow, stay tuned. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pafdrn

I had a conversation with the local warden about this a few months ago. What he said was even if you launch in Louisiana, if you put a line in the water on Texas side, you should be abiding by Texas limits, as they are the more conservative limits. Once you have fish meeting Louisiana size or creel limits on your boat in your possession (fish that do not meet Texas limits), don't be fishing Texas side any more that day, and don't bring them ashore at a Texas boat launch. I buy both Texas and Louisiana license every year so i can go wherever i want, but i abide by Texas limits because I always launch in Texas, as it is 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## Sgrem

Texas is Texas.
Louisiana is Louisiana.

Sabine is both. As i understand it.....when launching Louisiana with LA license you can have LA limit anywhere on the LA side of Sabine...only.....when in the TX side it is back to Texas rules.

Launching in Texas you are bound by TX rules anywhere on Sabine. Leave Sabine and you had better have all the LA license etc....but still only keep TX limits.

Sabine follows the rules of the State you launch from. When you cross the river you follow the game regs of the more restrictive state.


----------



## Sgrem

TexasTiger01 said:


> Ok, so question. If I launch in Louisiana and take the intercostal to fish Galveston Bay, then return to Louisiana to pickup my boat; what limits do I follow?
> 
> Iâ€™m pretty sure if I get checked in Galveston bay with Louisiana limits and tell the Game Warden that I launched in Louisiana he would laugh me off the water....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you crossed the river you are no longer fishing LA.

These special regs are a reciprocal between the two states as it relates to state fishing license in the main body of Sabine. Both states allow anglers to fish anywhere in the main lake including across the river and recognize your state of origin as your launch point and the need for the license from that launch point.


----------



## Jaysand247

Ya'll got it right..
From a texas warden a couple months ago.
Launch in Texas fish anywhere in the lake = keep Texas limit
Launch in La fish texas side= Texas limit 
Launch in La fish La side only = La limit 
Launch in La fish Texas keep Texas limit return to La side finish the limit to La Regs as long as you dont go back into Texas water and drop a line.
You can fish anywhere in the main lake with either license dont break the mouth of a bayou without that States license.


----------



## 2Ws

Jaysand247 said:


> Ya'll got it right..
> From a texas warden a couple months ago.
> Launch in Texas fish anywhere in the lake = keep Texas limit
> Launch in La fish texas side= Texas limit
> Launch in La fish La side only = La limit
> Launch in La fish Texas keep Texas limit return to La side finish the limit to La Regs as long as you dont go back into Texas water and drop a line.
> You can fish anywhere in the main lake with either license dont break the mouth of a bayou without that States license.


>>>>>>>>>>>YEP>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## redexpress

I haven't ever seen a sign in the middle of Sabine Lake saying welcome to Louisiana.
I launch in Louisiana and fish everywhere. Texas license over 65. No LA license required.
I don't have an issue launching in LA, fishing in Texas waters (where ever that is) with LA limits. I'll let the GW explain that one to me.
And FYI, I have seen TX Game Warden trucks parked at ramps on the LA side.


----------



## tommy261

Well there is a line. If not why would one need out of state licenses....as I stated before, there are no signs crossing the Rio grande river from texas to mexico...( lake falcon) but get caught crossing that imaginary line. Border patrol checked my hummingbird making sure I didnt cross into international waters without a mexico permit...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

Sabine Lake is unique in that it is shared by TX and LA. I don't know anything about fishing in Mexico. I don't think TX Game Wardens are patrolling the middle of the lake watching for someone to cross with LA limits. 
It is all based on what state you launched in.


----------



## tommy261

I understand what you're saying, but there is a reason texas wardens are at Louisiana ramps and vice versa....imo


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

TexasTiger01 said:


> Ok, so question. If I launch in Louisiana and take the intercostal to fish Galveston Bay, then return to Louisiana to pickup my boat; what limits do I follow?
> 
> Iâ€™m pretty sure if I get checked in Galveston bay with Louisiana limits and tell the Game Warden that I launched in Louisiana he would laugh me off the water....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he would laugh you off and ticket you for sure. You have broken the plane and entered "texas" waters where you would be restricted to texas limits. If you stayed in the lake or channel an fished the shoreline then you keep louisiana limits


----------



## tommy261

Exactly

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

You probably would be in trouble in Galveston with LA limits. 
The reciprocal agreement is for Sabine Lake. 
An interesting situation would be how far up Neches River you can fish with LA limits in possesion, having launched in LA.


----------



## rmlove82

TPWD trucks parked at LA ramp are usually surveys not actually officers. TPWD surveyors donâ€™t park on TX side as they wouldnâ€™t yield any data hence no one launches that side...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

rmlove82 said:


> TPWD trucks parked at LA ramp are usually surveys not actually officers. TPWD surveyors donâ€™t park on TX side as they wouldnâ€™t yield any data hence no one launches that side...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be surveyors, I just saw the truck, not an officer.
It's been a couple years, but I have seen TP&W surveyor at the Sabine Pass 4-way ramp. I don't understand you saying no one launches on the Texas side. The ramps at Port Neches, Orange, and Sabine Pass are well used.


----------



## rmlove82

Sry...clarification causeway launches south Sabine Lake Texas side. I know Port Neches, 4 way, Cow Bayou, Rainbow and Orange boat ramps are used regularly in TX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

tommy261 said:


> Well there is a line. If not why would one need out of state licenses....as I stated before, there are no signs crossing the Rio grande river from texas to mexico...( lake falcon) but get caught crossing that imaginary line. Border patrol checked my hummingbird making sure I didnt cross into international waters without a mexico permit...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


There is a state line in Sabine. It follows the river chanel. TX and LA have a reciprocal agreement to allow TX licensed anglers to fish LA side and allow LA licensed anglers to fish TX side.

TX and Mexico have no such agreement. Thus the need for both licenses.....or stay in your licensed waters.

Very very different scenario for anglers and for wardens. Cant be compared here.....


----------



## Chuck06R1

:dance:


----------



## tommy261

I have a feeling, Marty might be 220cst....or they are related....let's all sign up under a different name, and stroke our own egos....idiots.


----------



## JimD

Lets point out the fact that Sabine Lake has not been good since the big freeze last year including the fact that a lot of water that was blown out to boot.


You would have to look at the Parks and Wildlife gill net surveys which did not show near the # of fish in the bays this year compared to other years. 



Did the fish really come back into the bays like they have in the past?


I know that a couple of the regular areas are finally putting out some trout but it has been far and few for a lot of the people this year.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Seems pretty simple to me.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations

Straight from TPWD Outdoor Annual: *Any fish taken from public water and landed by boat or person in Texas must adhere to the length limits and daily bag and possession limits established for those fish in Texas regardless of the state or country in which they were caught.*

To me that reads: We do not care if you caught it in LA, OK, Texas or Mexico for that matter. If you are in Texas it must adhere to Texas Rules.

So if you launch in LA and cross by water to TX you are know subject to Texas rules not LA. You could catch your two 14" then cross back to LA and finish out the day under the LA limits. Then put your boat on the trailer and drive across the bridge to Texas.

If you launch in Texas and cross over to LA you would only be able to bring back across fish that meet Texas limits.


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Texas and Louisiana have a reciprocal agreement allowing anglers to fish the main body of the lake, with the pass (river and channel) thrown in, with a license from either state.

This does not include access to any bayous or rivers that enter the lake. A valid license for the particular state is required for those.

Anglers may only possess fish meeting size and creel limits for the state in which they launched their boat when they return to the launch for pick-up. Furthermore, fishermen on the water may only possess fish meeting the laws of that state.

In other words Louisiana fishermen can fish in the Texas half of the lake, but they canâ€™t have Louisiana limits in their possession while in that state.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

Sea ox and texas chicken, that sums it up....talked to 2 wardens today and that is what I got out of it.....they each explained it in different words but it all made sense.....


----------



## rmlove82

Guys if u see a â€œLouisiana Limitsâ€ boat on Texas side of the lake guarantee heâ€™s not following regulations call TX game warden. Enough said, my whole point with this I canâ€™t stand someone breaking the law and then post his pictures for charters, his clients know no different with only learning bad habits! Captain Marty learn the laws!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

rmlove82 said:


> Sry...clarification causeway launches south Sabine Lake Texas side. I know Port Neches, 4 way, Cow Bayou, Rainbow and Orange boat ramps are used regularly in TX.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very few people use that Texas side causeway ramp because it is unprotected from currents.
Now that I think of it, I saw a surveyor at the Cow Bayou ramp as well. 
No offense, but I think your logic is flawed.


----------



## redexpress

TX CHICKEN said:


> Texas and Louisiana have a reciprocal agreement allowing anglers to fish the main body of the lake, with the pass (river and channel) thrown in, with a license from either state.
> 
> This does not include access to any bayous or rivers that enter the lake. A valid license for the particular state is required for those.
> 
> Anglers may only possess fish meeting size and creel limits for the state in which they launched their boat when they return to the launch for pick-up. Furthermore, fishermen on the water may only possess fish meeting the laws of that state.
> 
> In other words Louisiana fishermen can fish in the Texas half of the lake, but they canâ€™t have Louisiana limits in their possession while in that state.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were good until you started interpreting the law...."In other words" is wrong. There is no "Texas side" of the main body of the lake regarding fishing. 
Given your logic we would all have to have a GPS to fish Sabine. Or I guess that proverbial state line sign in the middle of the lake is missing.
A question for Sabine Lake fishermen...is there a Sabine River channel in the middle of the lake, or anywhere for that matter? I've never noticed it on my depth finder, but I never particularly looked for it either.


----------



## redexpress

220cst said:


> No. But I know for a fact that if you go out of the jetties into Louisiana without a Louisiana license you will be ticketed. That's a fact...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Well yeah. You would be fishing in Louisiana. 
Sabine Lake is different because of the reciprocal agreement. 
But...if you are over 65 and have a Texas fishing license you can fish anywhere in LA with that TX license. Vice versa with LA residents.


----------



## redexpress

Since I got no replies to asking about the Sabine River channel through Sabine Lake...Y'all go look at a Hotspot map of Sabine Lake. There ain't no river channel through Sabine Lake. 
Dang.


----------



## rmlove82

redexpress said:


> Very few people use that Texas side causeway ramp because it is unprotected from currents.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I saw a surveyor at the Cow Bayou ramp as well.
> 
> No offense, but I think your logic is flawed.


Red please explain why you think my logic is flawed? No offense taken..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom!

When y'all figure it out, let's work on Toledo Bend!


----------



## Jaysand247

The two rivers use to flow into sabine lake before the ship channel was dug and pleasure island was built . On Google maps if you zoom in you will see a state line.. I'm sure where it is exactly Is left to game warden discretion. 



There are 3 pages of people telling you that you can fish either side with either license .. you have to fallow Texas rules if fishin Texas waters no matter where you launch.. 
Theres a certain person posting in this thread that knows first hand ..


----------



## redexpress

rmlove82 said:


> Red please explain why you think my logic is flawed? No offense taken..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> it sounded like you said there are no surveys taken on the Texas side because no one launches on the Texas side.


----------



## Starplex007

I'll chime in too. I've fished Sabine Lake for awhile now and also inquired with both LA and TX game wardens a few years ago. I have never seen a game warden policing the main body of the lake. I think this is largely due to the reciprocal agreement. 

However, I've been checked in Blacks Bayou by a LA game warden. Better have that LA license. I've been checked in Cow Bayou by TX game warden. Better have a TX license. 

I'm still curious about East Pass as far as which party polices that area. 

As others have said if you fish the main lake and channel then regs apply from where you launched from upon your return to the ramp. 

Also if you are over 65 then you only need one license and it is good for both sides and regs go back to ramp location. 

What sucks from the Marty perspective is he launches LA side, keeps LA limits then drives over to the TX side where he keeps his RV which is close to the TX launch to clean all the fish. Game Warden's have been called multiple times but per the loophole I don't think he can be ticketed. I don't like it but it is what it is. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247

Starplex007 said:


> I'll chime in too. I've fished Sabine Lake for awhile now and also inquired with both LA and TX game wardens a few years ago. I have never seen a game warden policing the main body of the lake. I think this is largely due to the reciprocal agreement.
> 
> However, I've been checked in Blacks Bayou by a LA game warden. Better have that LA license. I've been checked in Cow Bayou by TX game warden. Better have a TX license.
> 
> I'm still curious about East Pass as far as which party polices that area.
> 
> As others have said if you fish the main lake and channel then regs apply from where you launched from upon your return to the ramp.
> 
> Also if you are over 65 then you only need one license and it is good for both sides and regs go back to ramp location.
> 
> What sucks from the Marty perspective is he launches LA side, keeps LA limits then drives over to the TX side where he keeps his RV which is close to the TX launch to clean all the fish. Game Warden's have been called multiple times but per the loophole I don't think he can be ticketed. I don't like it but it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


East pass is Louisiana. The "line" is in middle pass.


----------



## redexpress

Jaysand247 said:


> The two rivers use to flow into sabine lake before the ship channel was dug and pleasure island was built . On Google maps if you zoom in you will see a state line.. I'm sure where it is exactly Is left to game warden discretion.
> 
> There are 3 pages of people telling you that you can fish either side with either license .. you have to fallow Texas rules if fishin Texas waters no matter where you launch..
> Theres a certain person posting in this thread that knows first hand ..


What do I have to do, carry a iPad or or iPhone when I fish Sabine Lake so I know exactly where that Google map dotted line is? It don't matter...there is a reciprocal agreement between LA and Tx. Am I going to be arguing with a GW about being 10ft. over the line in Sabine Pass? No.

There are 3 pages of people that are wrong.
I'm done.


----------



## Jaysand247

redexpress said:


> What do I have to do, carry a iPad or or iPhone when I fish Sabine Lake so I know exactly where that Google map dotted line is? It don't matter...there is a reciprocal agreement between LA and Tx. Am I going to be arguing with a GW about being 10ft. over the line in Sabine Pass? No.
> 
> There are 3 pages of people that are wrong.
> I'm done.


Hey bud do your thing just let us know what it cost for the ticket.. or maybe the guy who's already been busted fishing dick Dowling out of the boat with too many fish will chime in.

Theres a reason all the boats are stacked up on the Louisiana shore line in the channel during the run .. there are just as many flounder on the texas side but people know the rules.


----------



## redexpress

Starplex007 said:


> I'll chime in too. I've fished Sabine Lake for awhile now and also inquired with both LA and TX game wardens a few years ago. I have never seen a game warden policing the main body of the lake. I think this is largely due to the reciprocal agreement.
> 
> However, I've been checked in Blacks Bayou by a LA game warden. Better have that LA license. I've been checked in Cow Bayou by TX game warden. Better have a TX license.
> 
> I'm still curious about East Pass as far as which party polices that area.
> 
> As others have said if you fish the main lake and channel then regs apply from where you launched from upon your return to the ramp.
> 
> Also if you are over 65 then you only need one license and it is good for both sides and regs go back to ramp location.
> 
> What sucks from the Marty perspective is he launches LA side, keeps LA limits then drives over to the TX side where he keeps his RV which is close to the TX launch to clean all the fish. Game Warden's have been called multiple times but per the loophole I don't think he can be ticketed. I don't like it but it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


OK, one more comment from me.
The above is all correct. I've only seen Marty launch on the LA side, at the causeway. I've only seen him on the water on the LA shoreline, I assume from his pics posted here that he has a RV on Pleasure Island. As long as he is launching on the LA side he is legal. However I'm not knowledgeable of guide requirements vs. requirements for "civilians" fishing Sabine Lake.


----------



## TexasTiger01

Ok, so what if Marty launches in Texas next time; runs offshore in Louisiana water, gets Louisiana limits and gets checked by the GW picking his boat up in Texas.....

Now Iâ€™m just fueling a fire...â€â€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie1

He gets busted because he lunched in TX. Marty is lunching in La. and returning to Tx. He is legal.. 
If I drive to any other state and fish using their laws and license yet have more than allowed by Tx laws on returning to Tx am I illegal?
No I'm not.


----------



## rancher

Capt. Marty is legal. He launched in La., fishes La waters and has an La. license. He is legal with La limits even if he drives back to Texas. This is the same as someone going to Calcasieu or Venice and driving back with fish iced down.


----------



## fishcat01

I wish this thread was over. :headknock


Need fishing reports. :biggrin:


----------



## SeaOx 230C

rancher said:


> Capt. Marty is legal. He launched in La., fishes La waters and has an La. license. He is legal with La limits even if he drives back to Texas. This is the same as someone going to Calcasieu or Venice and driving back with fish iced down.


If at any time a person is in Texas waters with fish over the Texas bag limit or the Texas size limit he is not legal. It does not matter where he launched you cannot be in possession of fish that are outside of the TPWD rules while in Texas waters. That is plain as can be from the Outdoor Annual.

What license you need is an entirely different thing all together. We have a *reciprocal license agreement* not a reciprocal bag/size limit agreement.


----------



## Mallardman02

I'm just going to leave this here. If anyone has actually used him you can leave Marty a review.https://www.facebook.com/pg/LouisianaLimitsLLC/reviews/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Captain Marty

*Big Girls are on the Move*

The Big Girls got the memo and on the move.

Ten Texas Flounder Limits today.


----------



## boom!

Who knew that math was subjective.


----------



## Hayniedude24

You mean thatâ€™s myself.

cuckoo


----------



## tommy261

Exactly.....


----------



## rmlove82

Dang I count â€œ21â€ flounder...Iâ€™m sure law abiding Captain Marty wouldnâ€™t keep an extra flounder assuming he had 2 on that charter including himself then of course heâ€™s legal. Iâ€™m also sure they were all caught on LA side of lake...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmlove82

This will be my last post on this thread. Wishing Captain Marty all the best! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

Not sure about LA regs but for sure canNOT keep the guides limit in TX.


----------



## RedXCross

Already came back!



220cst said:


> Headed out?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261

Huh?


----------



## fishingtwo

More pics in 3.....2...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. .


----------

